# Someone needs information on builders and works prices?



## gianna

Hi everyone,

I am Italian and I want to improve my English. What a fantastic idea to stay here and give you information for builders and works prices (tiles, tips, painting etc) in the Chieti province (Lanciano, Colledimezzo, Bomba, Castiglione MR, Monteferrante, Villa S Maria, Roccascalegna etc etc)
bye


----------



## stillm

gianna said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am Italian and I want to improve my English. What a fantastic idea to stay here and give you information for builders and works prices (tiles, tips, painting etc) in the Chieti province (Lanciano, Colledimezzo, Bomba, Castiglione MR, Monteferrante, Villa S Maria, Roccascalegna etc etc)
> bye


hi glad i saw your post what sort of price could i expect to pay for either repairs to a roof or a new one the house is only 90 metres square i am scared of being ripped off not knowing local rates thanks


----------



## gianna

Hi Stillm

are you ready? I have a lot of questions:

- needs scaffolding to do your new roof?
- in which area do you live? (could be snowing?)
- do you like still or wood?
- all the old roof have to be dismantled?
- are there tiles that you can save?

the last work that I followed have (roughly) 180€ per square metre..if you have can you show me a photos?


----------



## gianna

don't foget to correct my mistakes..
my mail for [email protected]


----------



## stillm

gianna said:


> Hi Stillm
> 
> are you ready? I have a lot of questions:
> 
> - needs scaffolding to do your new roof?
> - in which area do you live? (could be snowing?)
> - do you like still or wood?
> - all the old roof have to be dismantled?
> - are there tiles that you can save?
> 
> the last work that I followed have (roughly) 180€ per square metre..if you have can you show me a photos?


hi i am still in glasgow at the moment will be over in italy 19th may the house is in castel di liri and i will take photos then and get them to you i have been told that i could save tiles for re use but wether that is so i dont know thanks for your help


----------



## gianna

Hi

Isola del Liri (Lazio) or Castel del Liri (?)..tell me where you have your home?


----------



## stillm

gianna said:


> Hi
> 
> Isola del Liri (Lazio) or Castel del Liri (?)..tell me where you have your home?


castel di leri in abruzzo approx 70 kms from pescara airport


----------



## gianna

sorry...now I understand 
I know it..it is approximately 1.15 hour from my home...
bye...have a nice day


----------



## Kensington2

I need some help! I am in Montepulciano, just getting together a computer metrico for a new build house. The house is concrete, stone with beam and cotto ceilings. The square meterage is 380 (ground and first floor), basement 100m. The basement is just storage. Externally the walls are stone. Cotto roof. I need a rough calculation on the cost of this work.


----------



## gianna

Kensington2 said:


> I need some help! I am in Montepulciano, just getting together a computer metrico for a new build house. The house is concrete, stone with beam and cotto ceilings. The square meterage is 380 (ground and first floor), basement 100m. The basement is just storage. Externally the walls are stone. Cotto roof. I need a rough calculation on the cost of this work.


Dear Sir
it is difficult for me give you information for your area..it is quite far from Abruzzo and -surely- quite expensive than Abruzzo builders...thank you for contacting me 
good luck for your house

gianna


----------



## gianna

gianna said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am Italian and I want to improve my English. What a fantastic idea to stay here and give you information for builders and works prices (tiles, tips, painting etc) in the Chieti province (Lanciano, Colledimezzo, Bomba, Castiglione MR, Monteferrante, Villa S Maria, Roccascalegna etc etc)
> bye


My husband is a survejor and we are restructuring some English owners' houses now.
Please if you want some information ask us...without any obligation.
bye


----------

